# Global Surgery Period-Patient had MOHS



## tholcomb (Feb 15, 2012)

Good afternoon all,

Patient had MOHS surgery on 10/28/11 then had new insurance effective 11/01/2011, patient returned on 01/31/12 for infection to the wound from the MOHS surgery office visit 99213 and culture was done on the wound and Rx given for antibiotics, the 90 day global period is over so my question is, could the claim be submitted to the previous insurance for service on 01/31/12 with modifier 78 for complication?


Thank you,
TH


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 21, 2012)

*Bill to current insurance*

No, you would bill to the current insurance.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tholcomb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Tessa.


----------

